# Sunny & his little wife - VERY PIC HEAVY!!



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Hi,
I said i'd send pics so here they are, lots of them i'm afraid.
The first 2 are after 24 hrs together, the rest of them in the grass run were taken at 2 days together.
I am thinking I may call her Honey, not very inventive but think it suits her.

Day 1

















Day 2


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

That last photo is sooo cute!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Rini said:


> That last photo is sooo cute!


I know I just can't believe it. I hope it continues, i'm well aware that it could change as she gets older and hormones arrive but she will be spayed as soon as she is able to be so fingers crossed it'll all be ok.


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

jo-pop said:


> I know I just can't believe it. I hope it continues, i'm well aware that it could change as she gets older and hormones arrive but she will be spayed as soon as she is able to be so fingers crossed it'll all be ok.


I'm sure they'll be used to each other and they wont get touchy. Just have to keep an eye on her while she heals if you are keeping them together :/ My vet suggested keeping Rini alone until she could heal properly but that could harm your bond :/


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Awww they are cute together.

Don't forget they will need to be split up for 4 weeks after her spay otherwise if Sunny mounts her she could rupture her internal sutures


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh wow she is stunning...those ears. She looks like a Honey!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Awww they are cute together.
> 
> Don't forget they will need to be split up for 4 weeks after her spay otherwise if Sunny mounts her she could rupture her internal sutures


Thats ok. I have organised to borrow another hutch and have 2 enclosures I can keep next to each other for that time so as to try and keep them as close to each other as possible. It might make things difficult at the time but so be it, I am prepared.


----------



## Ozzboz (May 10, 2010)

I had to do the same myself for my two (re. hutches and runs). It was a pain for a while but well worth it in the end when they were rebonded.


----------



## *Camelia* (May 12, 2011)

Lovely bunnys x


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh, these are just too cute! Best of luck with the bonding but it looks like it's going well so far...


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Excuse me! But u seem to have stolen my rabbit couples names!!!  x


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I really can't believe how these two have just hit it off. Within 3 days they were cuddling and sharing the same piece of veg. Sunny seems so in love with her. He keeps cuddling up to her. Beautiful to see, especially binkying around the garden together!


----------

